# Real world results from T3/Clen



## Spongy

I have not run either of these, but have thought about it.  There seems to be a lot of broscience out there when it comes to these compounds.  Has anyone every run these in conjuction with a cycle and a cutting diet with success?  If so, please share!


----------



## PillarofBalance

I hate clen alone because I can't stand going over 80mcg per day. I hate T/3 alone because my already high anxiety turns damn near violent at 75mcg and above.  But when I stack the two at 80/50 I'm golden. Little shaky from the clen, little pissy from the T/3 but I can burn the anxiety off with cardio in the morning.

If you're thinking about trying either for the first time though, I suggest running them separate first.  And one day when you're insane like me you'll stack them with DNP


----------



## Spongy

HAHA!  Don't know about the DNP brother!  That stuff freaks me out!  Do you get good results from your T3/Clen stack though?  Burn a good amount of BF?




PillarofBalance said:


> I hate clen alone because I can't stand going over 80mcg per day. I hate T/3 alone because my already high anxiety turns damn near violent at 75mcg and above.  But when I stack the two at 80/50 I'm golden. Little shaky from the clen, little pissy from the T/3 but I can burn the anxiety off with cardio in the morning.
> 
> If you're thinking about trying either for the first time though, I suggest running them separate first.  And one day when you're insane like me you'll stack them with DNP


----------



## PillarofBalance

Spongy said:


> HAHA!  Don't know about the DNP brother!  That stuff freaks me out!  Do you get good results from your T3/Clen stack though?  Burn a good amount of BF?



I was on for 2 on 2 off for 3 rounds. Don't remember the numbers but I do know I was satisfied with the results considering the sides were very low.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I would add that coming off I add selenium and iodine to my supps to support the thyroid and help restore natural function.


----------



## gfunky

I have personally done the clen/cyto stack many times every time I had great results have used the 5 week straight the 3 weeks on 3weeks off method they both work.  Leans you out very good and gives you endurance energy.  If you do it correctly using taurine and potassium citrate sides are kept to a minimum I normally only get one normally at the end of cycle I will get a little eye twitch feeling but that is it and as I lower the dose back down it goes away.  If you use it with test you do not lose any weight actually will gain but it will be very lean gains and fat will fly off.


----------



## Zeek

Two oof my 3 most hated compounds right there!

 Old man hates Clen, DNP and T-3

 They bring nothing good to the table. Clen causes more heart issues than anything! T-3 causes thyroid issues! and DNP  toxic death powder!


----------



## DarksideSix

Dnp is not as bad as people asy IMO.  if you don't abuse it, stay hydrated, and don't drink any alcohl while on it......hands down the best fat burner out there.  NOTHING compares.  all these douchebags that deside to take 800-1000mg a day to get faster results are idiots and that is where your horror stories come from 200-400mg a dy for 10-14 days and you're golden!!


----------



## Pikiki

I have used clen/t3 combo great results lower my BF% did 3 wks on 3 wks off, did not see any sides and will use at the end on my current cycle...


----------



## PillarofBalance

Ezekiel said:


> Two oof my 3 most hated compounds right there!
> 
> Old man hates Clen, DNP and T-3
> 
> They bring nothing good to the table. Clen causes more heart issues than anything! T-3 causes thyroid issues! and DNP  toxic death powder!



DNP is not toxic death powder... C'mon Zeek lol... Like all of these things we do, it can be done in _relative_ safety.  Hydration, no booze, no recs and don't do it in the summer. Follow those guidelines and the only way it can kill you is if you dose around 2.5GRAMS.

I do agree with you on the t3 and clen though... bad shizzle.  How about albuterol?


----------



## Get Some

This is an old thread but I thought I'd share....

DNP is awesome stuff, especially if you can get crystal DNP instead of powder (less sides and more effective at a lower dose IMO). For the longest time I was a DNP hater, until I came around to the dark side, hehehehe. The only thing that is weird abotu DNP is it turns your baby batter yellow. 

Clen... used to like it but it got to be worse the more I used it

T3... not a huge fan, makes my throat feel weird and twice when starting it I fell ill (could be coincidence but who knows)

Albuterol... works just like clen with far less side effects and a shorter, more controllable half-life

ECA... a better stack is ECY (Ephedrine/Caffeine/Yohimbine HCL)... shit will have you wired!


----------



## jennerrator

so my question is, do you gain whats lost after going off?


----------



## Get Some

Jenner said:


> so my question is, do you gain whats lost after going off?



...only if you go back to silly eating habits  With DNP specifically, it is common for people to only lose a moderate amount of weight while on cycle for 3-4 weeks. But the week following they can lose considerably more because you retain a lot of water on DNP. This is especially encouraging because usually when you come off of other substances there is some type of negative effect. I now love DNP and run about 200mg ED for 4-6 weeks at a time. I prefer this lower dose to the higher dose for a shorter period. It's more comfortable and I feel like it gets the job done.


----------



## Lulu66

I ran DNP for 3 weeks@ 300mg/day and didnt had no horrible sides. Just the normal yellow sweats, yellow baby juice lol, and increased body odor.


----------

